
Testers are the first to see indications of failure. Here's their warning signs - ohjeez
https://www.functionize.com/blog/from-the-qa-trenches-6-signs-of-project-success-or-failure/
======
dragonsky67
I'm not sure that the article shows that testers are to see the first
indication of project failure, but I'm sure that how testing is approached in
the project is a very good indicator of its potential to fail.

I've always found that taking a design or specification and before you cut any
code you sit down and plan both a test strategy and specific test it will
immediately highlight any shortfalls in the specification as logical
inconsistencies and unclear assumptions in the spec are immediately
highlighted.

If it is impossible to test a requirement, then you can be fairly sure that it
will be very difficult, or impossible to develop it.

